# Took a while but....



## Gene Howe (Sep 21, 2012)

.... it's ready to deliver. 
Walnut, maple, a wee bit of turquoise and flocked drawers.
The base is sculpted to resemble rippling water.

[attachment=11011][attachment=11012]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 21, 2012)

Stunning Gene. Beautiful job.........


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 21, 2012)

What an awesome piece.I love the contrast the wood and the form. great work!


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 21, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 21, 2012)

awsome work there gene  super duck


----------



## scrimman (Sep 21, 2012)

I think you need a picture from a slightly lower angle.
Then, another from the same lower angle, but from the side kinda like a profile shot.
Then, another of the same, but from the other direction (we wouldn't want the one side to get jealous now, would we?)
Then another from way below, like a hero shot....
In other words, two pics ain't doin' this fine work justice! More photos, please!


----------



## Patrude (Sep 21, 2012)

Gene Howe said:



> .... it's ready to deliver.
> Walnut, maple, a wee bit of turquoise and flocked drawers.
> The base is sculpted to resemble rippling water.



 Wow Gene, this is just beautiful work, to be treasured for years to come. Impressive


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 21, 2012)

Fantastic Job


----------



## Gene Howe (Sep 21, 2012)

O.K.
Headed down state to Tucson tomorrow. I'll try for more pics next week.
Thanks to all for your kind words.



scrimman said:


> I think you need a picture from a slightly lower angle.
> Then, another from the same lower angle, but from the side kinda like a profile shot.
> Then, another of the same, but from the other direction (we wouldn't want the one side to get jealous now, would we?)
> Then another from way below, like a hero shot....
> In other words, two pics ain't doin' this fine work justice! More photos, please!


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 23, 2012)

That is gorgeous. Very pretty!


----------



## Brink (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful work, Gene.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

Very pretty work! It looks really nice and has a very natural feel to it, awesome!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 25, 2012)

that's awesome Gene. I've been wanting to try one of these but just haven't gotten around to it yet. Obviously, you've got it down to a science. Great work.


----------

